# Compressor kicks in for a few seconds then shuts off



## ron826 (Jul 1, 2010)

Both fans run continuously , I hear the compressor turning on for about 3 seconds then shuts off...this cycles about every 5 minutes . I'm told I need a new unit. Also since it's an older lennox, using r22, I'll need to replace the coil in the furnace? anyway to fix it?...Thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

What is the model and serial # of the outdoor unit? It may be low on freon and cycling on the low pressure control.


----------



## ron826 (Jul 1, 2010)

it's a lennox hs18-411-69...thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you get a second opinion yet?

Yuri will know more about that unit them me though. So follow his advise.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That is an OLD unit circa 1983. No low pressure control. Probably the compressor is seized up and cutting out on the internal overload. Only about 10% of the era of unit left running. Mostly the compressors wear out and seize after 25 yrs. I would replace it and the indoor coil as it is a 8 SEER and incompatible with the higher SEER newer units. Pretty good stuff that Lennox if it lasted that long.:thumbsup:
The XC series they have now is VERY good.
That is a 32,000 BTU unit=a bit more than 2.5 tons. You may need a 3 ton unit. I would do a heat load calculation to make sure you get the right sized unit:Load Calculator


----------



## ron826 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help...always good to get a second opinion . Problem is I dont have the $2500 to replace the unit right now, and I need to get the house on the market.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Lots of houses don't sell well without a working A/C.

You could always knock off 5000 to 7500 bucks on your asking price. To allow the new owners to replace the system after they buy it. A good HVAC company will sell them a proper matching system.


----------

